# need to rehome Stewie my pigeon



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Although I hate having to do this, I am needing to find a home for Stewie, my female pigeon. I posted on her a few months ago (went out for coffee at Dunkin Donuts and she landed on my head). She is very sweet and I love her so much, but I have too much on my plate and I find I just can't find enough time to give her the attention she so craves. I don't have a history on her before that morning she landed on me (but it is obvious she was handreared and has no clue she is a pigeon!!) She lays eggs (even though she is not with a mate....I believe she sees me as her 'mate'). I am in Essex, MA (north of Boston). She cannot be let outside, she is an 'indoor only' bird. I will be asking lots of questions to make sure she goes to the best possible home for her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent a message to a member that I think will be a perfect match.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Would you send me your phone via private message?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry pappy, the member I had in mind is unable to take Stewie. Have you thought of adopting a friend for Stewie so she won't be lonely?


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I actually have too much to take care of and to add another is not something I can do right now. I know hwen I first got her, there was someone in NH that had said they would take her (I will see if I can find my old post and the replies and see if they still were interested. As when I first found her, I didn't know what I was going to do with her.) I feel very sad because I know Stewie loves me but at the same time, it is not fair to her to not be able to give her the time she craves. I have several animals (all here before she came into our lives) and I am finding my time is just so limited (I also have two skin kids). Thank you again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pappy...if you click on you name and then open up statistics, you will be able to see all the threads you have started. You will be able to find everyone that showed an interest in adopting Stewie before. 
Good luck and I'll keep my thnkin cap on. Honestly though, I can't think of anyone that isn't full.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I found it and have emailed them, so we shall see. Thank you.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Where you able to find a home for Stewie?

Rachael


----------

